
Growing a Business Website: Fix the Basics First - danw
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/design_priorities.html
======
mixmax
A lot of people, especially from Silicon Valley should read this quote
repeatedly until it sinks in:

"the Web's chattering classes tend to be overly engaged in the "Internet elite
experience." They actually care about the 'Net for its own sake, and go gaga
over new ways of showing maps. In contrast, average users just want to
complete tasks online. They don't particularly like the Web, and they'd like
to get back to their jobs or families as quickly as possible."

~~~
pg
_They don't particularly like the Web, and they'd like to get back to their
jobs or families as quickly as possible._

That's a description of the average 40 year old user. The average 18 year old
is much more interested in talking to their friends on networks than they are
in their job or family.

~~~
mike_organon
The examples in the article are a corporate intranet and how to find a local
store.

------
chrisbroadfoot
God damn that website hurts my eyes.

